# My No.1 Tank Pure Line Crystal Red Shrimp



## dreamer_yoyo (May 5, 2013)

Originally posted on my blog:
http://crystalredshrimp-yoyo.blogspot.com/
Check out my blog or my album for more pictures :angel:

This is my "No.1 Tank" in breeding Pure Line Crystal Red Shrimp. In Chinese/Japanese, it's called 第一水槽. As you can see from the picture, it's very simple set up:

10 Gallon Aquarium
Sponge Filter
Flora Base Substrate
Double bulb T5 Light
It's a simple set up, but the system in the this tank is very healthy, strong and steady. The algae growing in the tank is all green, and it's been consistent. 

When you breed high grade crystal red shrimps, you want to have at least 2 tanks that you can do selective breeding. You can find from my old post, I talked about Selective Breeding -- Nakajima Breeding Technique. Here I am going to introduce another way of selective breeding. 

This is my No.1 Tank, I also have a No.2 Tank, for my Pure Line Crystal Red Shrimps. No.1 tank would house my top top quality Pure Line Shrimps. I selected out and started with some Most beautiful Males and Females. They live and breed in the tank, and F1, Or F2s will also live and grow up in the tank. As the F1 growing bigger, every morning, I turn on the light, I will spend at least 10 minutes checking individual shrimps. Anyone that's not meeting my expectation will be moving to the No.2 Tank. This is the most simple way to select out the most beautiful shrimps. Light off, then lights on, shrimps stay the same solid beautiful color are keepers. It's always the best shrimps living in my No.1 Tank. It's a ongoing selective breeding process, and the new generations will be nicer and nicer. 






 
I expand my No1 Pure Line Tank:
May 24, 2014
About new tank:
•
4 feet long tankwith

•
eheim 2217 canister filter, I will add in sponge filter later

•
2 bulb 48'' T5 HO fluorescent light

•
Fluval Stratum 

Shrimps are so happy. They can keep swimming and swimming for a long time, until they reach the other end. 



















http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-e-7qHL0dpLU/U4D2r7CajpI/AAAAAAAAC0s/t5emuntP7ps/s1600/DSCN7830.JPG

It's too big, and looks so empty now. Well, soon, it would be filled up HAHA.




No. 1 Tank Pure Line Crystal Red Shrimp Update June 14, 2014

*Sponge Filter*: 

I added in 2 big sponge filters to my big 4 feet pure line crystal red shrimps tank. They are so happy and love the extra bubbles, and oxygen. 


*Plant:*

For plants, I added in 2 pieces of moss mat. I am still not sure what type of moss it is. Help me identify it after it grows and spreads. 









Big Papa and teens sharing food. So sweet!









*Driftwood:*
I choose to go with something simple, a spider wood. I have soak it in another matured tank for about a week, and there are white bacteria film on the wood, and shrimps enjoy the treat a lot  









Shrimps all over drift wood. 
Crystal red shrimps red and white color really make everything, every scene look beautiful.









Young Mama is playing with a "snow ball" ^.^









A Red Sox Mama



﻿


----------



## greenteam (Feb 8, 2012)

Awesome looking shrimp. Is that algae on the substrate?


----------



## sbarbee54 (Jan 12, 2012)

Great looking shrimps dreamer


----------



## mayphly (Jul 20, 2010)

Nice pics on the blog! Awesome looking shrimps


----------



## dreamer_yoyo (May 5, 2013)

greenteam said:


> Awesome looking shrimp. Is that algae on the substrate?


That's moss on the substrate. But I am not sure what type of moss, and not sure how they came to my tank either. They grow flat, carpeting. I like it very much. 

Green color on the glass are algae. If your tank showing good algae growing, especially this green color kind, shrimps are mostly doing very well. :icon_wink


----------



## dreamer_yoyo (May 5, 2013)

sbarbee54 said:


> Great looking shrimps dreamer


Are some of these picture close enough? 
The shell are pretty solid and even color, and most shrimps has colored legs. My big Mama's leg I like the best, almost 50% colored, and it's red color and white dotted.


----------



## Julianzh (Jul 28, 2011)

Nice tank!!! What's the tank temperature and how do you keep it low?


----------



## Raymond S. (Dec 29, 2012)

Would you sell any of that moss ? In about two months I am starting a new 10g
and I would like to use it in there.
Awesome color on those BTW...


----------



## nycfish (Nov 6, 2009)

Hey Dreamer . What brand of sponge filter is that ?


----------



## wicca27 (May 3, 2009)

i must say i like that red. i have never been a red fan be it fish or shrimp but the prl sure have such a pure red. not like the slight orangeish tint crs do. i might end up converted to a red shrimp lover yet lol


----------



## orhunterfisher (Jun 30, 2008)

Beautiful shrimp dreamer! Great photos as well! You ever get anywhere with your "red socks" line? Great seeing you pumping out some quality!:icon_wink


----------



## colorfan (Nov 12, 2013)

looking good. Nice shrimp


----------



## 0live (Jun 8, 2013)

Dreamer, I have to say, I love these shrimp. I was REALLY tempted to buy some when I was in the shop the other day, THEY LOOK GREAT!

Maybe soon I'll set up a tank for PRLs but I don't want to mix them with my CRS. 

Such lovely shrimp!


----------



## Art by Stef* (Jan 27, 2013)

Gorgeous shrimp and dedication!

-Stef*


----------



## Soothing Shrimp (Nov 9, 2011)

+1 Excellent job, suh!


----------



## sbarbee54 (Jan 12, 2012)

Pics are plenty close. they look great


----------



## dreamer_yoyo (May 5, 2013)

Julianzh said:


> Nice tank!!! What's the tank temperature and how do you keep it low?[/QUO
> 
> Temperature is about 72 degree. I don't use heater, but the house is central air conditioning and heating.


----------



## dreamer_yoyo (May 5, 2013)

Raymond S. said:


> Would you sell any of that moss ? In about two months I am starting a new 10g
> and I would like to use it in there.
> Awesome color on those BTW...


Sure! When you are ready. :smile:


----------



## dreamer_yoyo (May 5, 2013)

nycfish said:


> Hey Dreamer . What brand of sponge filter is that ?


Just a regular one, I don't remember the brand now. The thicker the sponge the better. The bigger the filtration area the better.


----------



## dreamer_yoyo (May 5, 2013)

0live said:


> Dreamer, I have to say, I love these shrimp. I was REALLY tempted to buy some when I was in the shop the other day, THEY LOOK GREAT!
> 
> Maybe soon I'll set up a tank for PRLs but I don't want to mix them with my CRS.
> 
> Such lovely shrimp!


Are you with the plant swap group? Look forward seeing you again!


----------



## usgetata (Dec 28, 2012)

Nice shrimps dreamer!


----------



## 0live (Jun 8, 2013)

dreamer_yoyo said:


> Are you with the plant swap group? Look forward seeing you again!



I am, though I stopped in yesterday on my way back from the NEC convention and picked up some moss.


----------



## dreamer_yoyo (May 5, 2013)

0live said:


> I am, though I stopped in yesterday on my way back from the NEC convention and picked up some moss.


Oh yeah. Now I remembered. You are going to set up new tank? 
We will have more soil, in bigger bag pack,, (save $$) coming next week. Check back again.


----------



## stanjam (May 12, 2013)

Thank god I live near your store! I am using a similar technique to split my shrimp. Second tank almost set up. Because the first tank is so heavily planted I will have to build a shrimp trap to catch them and put them in the second tank for grading, putting the best back in the first tank. Love your shrimp! 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## mengyone (Feb 20, 2012)

One of these days i will have those PRL


----------



## stanjam (May 12, 2013)

I bought a couple shrimp from her last week. The parents were one from the prl, and the other was from her normal line. They are absolutely gorgeous, and have a darker red. Can't wait to see the offspring

Sent from my GT-N8013 using Tapatalk


----------



## nycfish (Nov 6, 2009)

dreamer_yoyo said:


> Just a regular one, I don't remember the brand now. The thicker the sponge the better. The bigger the filtration area the better.



Ah cool . Thought it may have been one of Tetra Brilliant ones . 

I've used Florabase before too with some success. 

Again, very nice looking PRL.


----------



## dreamer_yoyo (May 5, 2013)

nycfish said:


> Ah cool . Thought it may have been one of Tetra Brilliant ones .
> 
> I've used Florabase before too with some success.
> 
> Again, very nice looking PRL.


What do you use now?


----------



## OAli (Mar 25, 2014)

Where is your store?

*edit* never mind I see it's in MA


----------



## nycfish (Nov 6, 2009)

dreamer_yoyo said:


> What do you use now?



In one tank , I use ADA Africana and Aquasoil and another I have UP Aqua Shrimp Sand. The Africana buffers lower and seems to be working better for my Taiwan bees and higher grade crystals. 

How is the buffering capabilities on the Florabase. I used it briefly before when AS was less of an option and I didn't want to deal with the long cycle time.


----------



## sbarbee54 (Jan 12, 2012)

what do you mean by and Aquasoil? Africana Amazonia and Maylaya is all aquasoil


----------



## dreamer_yoyo (May 5, 2013)

Africana and Amazonia are all Aquasoil. I remember Tom Barr may have a report in analyzing and comparing different Aquasoils. Africana has stronger buffering capacity, but Amazonia has richer nutrients. I haven't try Africana in keeping crystal shrimps, but it seems like most people are using Amazonia. 

Flora base works pretty good in lower ph and soften water. I am lucky, my city water is not hard. One of my customer uses well water, and his water is very hard and high pH, even after water softener. But with Flora Base, he sees dramatic result in lowering pH, and soften water. So he can keep shrimps now 

Comparing Flora base and Amazonia soil, or Fluval Stratum, the two after have richer nutrients.


----------



## dreamer_yoyo (May 5, 2013)

She is my big "red sox" Mama. I love her red legs, wish there're a red sox team coming. 










One of my most handsome Papa. He's got very solid and even coloration from Head to Tail. I'm so proud of him.


----------



## dreamer_yoyo (May 5, 2013)

http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-ixD7FX_14Pw/U1LV0SnqzyI/AAAAAAAACx8/0CaKFJAxJxE/s1600/DSCN7701.JPG
http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-wC9emoEL6zM/U1LbtGhiGUI/AAAAAAAACys/3LKVyyNq528/s1600/DSCN7682.JPG
This big mama and some others, have release the babies. I estimated, there should be over 100 babies in the tank. 
http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-VdoWl3cLih0/U1LcGoG2U8I/AAAAAAAACy0/YV74JsB5HWE/s1600/DSCN7697.JPG
And there are still more berried ones. 
http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-BgXBHC1Flw4/U1LcqLWXNZI/AAAAAAAACy8/Rg95fRdDt7w/s1600/DSCN7678.JPG
This boy is growing up nice and handsome in this tank. He's got beautiful bright coloration, evenly and solid from it's tentacles to tail, full white tentacles, full white tail, + no broken on it's body, with perfect Hino sign. 

Keep going!!


----------



## MsNemoShrimp (Apr 25, 2011)

According to the thread here (http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=57594), Flora Base is a 50/50 for everyone.

Based on your thread, looks like Flora Base is a cheaper and just as effective as Amazonia or Africana


----------



## DSP (Apr 8, 2014)

Beautiful shrimp!


----------



## dreamer_yoyo (May 5, 2013)

I expand my No1 Pure Line Tank:
About new tank:
•
4 feet long tankwith

•
eheim 2217 canister filter, I will add in sponge filter later

•
2 bulb 48'' T5 HO fluorescent light

•
Fluval Stratum 

Shrimps are so happy. They can keep swimming and swimming for a long time, until they reach the other end. 



















http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-e-7qHL0dpLU/U4D2r7CajpI/AAAAAAAAC0s/t5emuntP7ps/s1600/DSCN7830.JPG

It's too big, and looks so empty now. Well, soon, it would be filled up HAHA.


----------



## colorfan (Nov 12, 2013)

Pretty shrimp. Bet they love the room in the big tank


----------



## James He (Sep 17, 2009)

the "Nakajima Breeding Technique" page is down, could you re-post it?


----------



## stevenLLc (Jun 23, 2013)

James He said:


> the "Nakajima Breeding Technique" page is down, could you re-post it?


http://crystalredshrimp-yoyo.blogspot.com/2011/06/selective-breeding-nakajima-breeding.html


----------



## James He (Sep 17, 2009)

stevenLLc said:


> http://crystalredshrimp-yoyo.blogspot.com/2011/06/selective-breeding-nakajima-breeding.html


thanks, I was looking for Chinese version which is down after 12/26/2013


----------



## dreamer_yoyo (May 5, 2013)

Yeah, I checked the link again, and it's down. 
Do you speak Chinese? I do. Let me know if any thing I can help. 
你好， 我说中文。


----------



## James He (Sep 17, 2009)

dreamer_yoyo said:


> Yeah, I checked the link again, and it's down.
> Do you speak Chinese? I do. Let me know if any thing I can help.
> 你好， 我说中文。


你好, 你的虾很不错， I'm in SF Bayarea.


----------



## dreamer_yoyo (May 5, 2013)

James He said:


> 你好, 你的虾很不错， I'm in SF Bayarea.


 谢谢夸奖 
I am on the east, Northampton Ma.


----------



## Julianzh (Jul 28, 2011)

does Fluval Stratum and Flora Base substrate leech ammonia?


----------



## dreamer_yoyo (May 5, 2013)

FLuval stratum leach ammonia as well. Flora base not much. 


Julianzh said:


> does Fluval Stratum and Flora Base substrate leech ammonia?


----------



## dreamer_yoyo (May 5, 2013)

New Updates about the tanks, and more picture available. 
I still won't be able to identify the moss I plant. After it grows and spread, please help me ^^


----------



## inthepacific (Oct 21, 2012)

what was your shrimp source?


----------



## nosebleed (Apr 2, 2012)

Those are beautiful shrimps. I am jealous.


----------



## dreamer_yoyo (May 5, 2013)

does Fluval Stratum and Flora Base substrate leech ammonia? 

Fluval Stratum YES
Flora Base not much. Cycling time is shorter.


----------



## dreamer_yoyo (May 5, 2013)

what was your shrimp source? 

I breed pure line crystal red shrimps. And I breed others as well, regular crystal red/black shrimps, orange eye blue tiger shrimps, tibee shrimps, etc. 


My pure lines are from: Ebiten, crimson and benibachi.


----------



## dreamer_yoyo (May 5, 2013)

Young ones growing in the big 4feet aquarium.


----------

